# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound



## emmettiow (Aug 11, 2007)

So ever since I upgraded from Vista to Win7, there has been nothing but problems.
There is a known fault with this model of laptop meaning incompatibilites with graphics as it has HD3200 power saver and HD4570 normal computing.

I installed Win7, and they are now loud enough, but crackly as hell. I have no media stored on this laptop, but I stream music from Spotify and Grooveshark, I can play music and watch dvds , but when the laptop is loading something whilst playing music it crackles, more for more intense loading of something, less for less. Be it loading a web page, or loading a program not using the net. But according to the reviews it's supposed to take laptop audio to the next level... next level down maybe. The other lads with laptops where I am actually comment on how poor the audio is, there must be something wrong.
I have eliminated it being the physical speakers, by using headphones AND external speakers, they all still crackle. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the realtek HD drivers, still no fix.
This laptop is supposed to have 'virtual dolby surround sound'. I'm not even sure all the speakers are working right. 
Anyone else have this problem or have any idea as to what it might be?
Cheers.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

Hi,

When you say you re-installed the Realtek drivers; did you re-install from the installation disc for your sound card, or did you download newer drivers from the internet? Might be worth a try to get the drivers online if you haven't done so already. Also did you get this when you were using Vista, or has it been like this from the beginning of your new Windows 7 life?

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## emmettiow (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

There was no cracking before I installed Win7.
I bought it new in December, came with vista and win7 'free' upgrade.
Ever since I installed Win7, there are graphics problems and sound problems, as well as constant unexplained 80-90% cpu usage, so reverting back to vista just as soon as my mate mails me his disc.

I reinstalled the realtek drivers from the internet, and they were the right ones.

Unless anyone knows where to download vista, I have my serial number just was never provided with a Vista disc.


----------



## Stoort (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

Hi dood, 
Like you I also bought myself a 7535g, in Feb this year and subsequently upgraded to win7 32bit. I did find it difficult to get the Gfx cards to work properly but managed it in the end and they work as intended now. Perfectly too.

Go to this address for your salvation and if it helps add to my rep too.
You`ll find it under Stoo - All Works Fine!!

http://www.sevenforums.com/graphic-...-4570-not-working-after-win-7-upgrade-10.htmlhttp://www.sevenforums.com/graphic-...-4570-not-working-after-win-7-upgrade-10.html

Good luck 
PS if all goes well why not hit the scales on my post and add to my rep.

OOps forgot why I originally made this post, which was to say that I`ve never 
had a problem with the sound or anything else for that matter.
I can only suggest that maybe you`ve a hardware problem, so use your warranty and get it fixed.


----------



## emmettiow (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

Thanks mate for your concerns, I have my laptop working now though, both graphics and sound. What a pain in the **** though eh. :4-dontkno


----------



## Stoort (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

Hi there again. You said you sorted the prob out. Was that still using win 7 or did you go back to vista?

The reason I`m asking is that I recently got a couple of games that use the system fairly heavily and lo and behold - crackly sound and awful gfx slowdown. Sigh...

Please can you enlighten me as to how you resolved this. Thanks, Stoort ray:


----------



## emmettiow (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7535g crackling sound*

Well I'm pretty sure the crackling was down to my headphones, which I think are damaged, as I don't really experience it much with earphones or other means. I have it all sorted, using windows 7, I followed one of the many remedies that can be found through googling: 'sound problem 7535g', or something like that.
Here is one: http://www.sevenforums.com/graphic-...-4570-not-working-after-win-7-upgrade-10.html
another: http://www.sevenforums.com/installa...re-7535g-windows-7-upgrade-run-through-2.html

can't remember exactly the way I got mine to work to be honest, just keep googling and you'll find a remedy that works. Couldn't even tell you the drivers I used to be honest, sorry (not on lappy at the mo).


----------

